# Junk broadheads



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Stay away from the carbon extreme f16 broadheads. I have been bow hunting over 20 years now and i must say these are the worst pieces of ________ i have ever seen. I was helping some hunters last night track 2 deer. The first deer was shot close to 24 hrs before i got on the trail. We looked very closely where the deer was shot. went to whre the deer was last spotted and no blood whatsoever we grid searched a area where i felt the deer travelled and found the arrow.Very little blood was located at the spot where the deer removed the arrow. Absolutely no blood anywhere else. After an hour of scouring the area on hands and knees with no blood we gave up. Keep in mind the hunter searched and seearched for blood at least 12 hrs that day.The broad head was dull and broken. While i was there his buddy called and said he shot a deer.After alengthy discussion of getting info on shot placement we gave it an hour and then assisted in a search. We found his arrow and it was a clean passthrough though both lungs. We followed the ext route and agian no blood anywhere. We followed tracks and eventually found the buck. I carefully back tracked and no blood whatsoever. I have never used anything but good quality broad heads so i have never seen anything like this. I was totaly shocked.
Has any body else ever witnessed anything like this? Any one ever use these broadheads?
Any ways the 2 hunters are getting some good broad heads today, and my advice to all who read this is stay away from cheap junk broadheads.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I was wondering how they performed, I was thinking of trying them but I'll pass. I'll stick to my Montecs. I got the same performance from Rage 3 blades. I don't think they deployed on contact, it was a perfect pass thru behind the shoulder and I got little to no blood.


----------



## SpikeSlayer (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll stay with my 2 blade Rage broadheads

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Brushbuster for the heads-up.

I looked up the carbon extreme f16 broadheads: http://www.cabelas.com/fixed-blade-carbon-express-f-15-8482-dual-blade-fixed-broadhead-1.shtml, and was surprised to see their design. At $40. for 3 one should expect way more quality.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

are you refering to carbon _express_ f15? If so they have performed great for me. Fly like a dream and put a doe monday night down 50 yards from where i shot her. Mine are sharp a hell. I had a passthrough went through something wood (wood stuck in the blades) and barely needed touched up with a stone.


----------



## snowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

i seen a deer shot with the f15 and the was alot of blood i am going to start to shoot them. Maybe they shot them before hunting and never shapend them but the do grat damage and nasty blood trails


----------



## CHILLEM2KILLEM (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been using Crimson Talon broadheads for about five years now, and recently switched to thier Hyper-Speed version after purchasing a crossbow. The spiral wound channel leaves "second to none" blood trails that even the least experienced tracker can follow. IMO, the best value on the market.



http://midatlanticarchery.com/


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll chime in and throw out I have never ever lost a deer, even with a bad shot, with my muzzy's. Never. I won't use anything else, even now if I do switch, it will be to the MX3 Muzzy with a shorter ferrel for better flight stability.


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

My brother swears by two blade broad heads! He shot a doe with a recurve at 20 yards. He thought somehow he missed because it never moved. It slowly walked a few feet its legs got wobbly and it fell over dead!! It never even felt the shot and was not spooked!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I've seen results like this before. But only with poor shot placement and or dull broadheads.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I'll chime in and throw out I have never ever lost a deer, even with a bad shot, with my muzzy's. Never. I won't use anything else, even now if I do switch, it will be to the MX3 Muzzy with a shorter ferrel for better flight stability.


Never say Never my friend, boasters always pay the highest price in the end. If your christian then talk to God, if not knock on wood or something! 

BD


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

The best broadhead in the world will not ever make up for proper shot placement....I once tracked a buck that a new bowhunter arrowed and according to him shot placement looked perfect. Bloodtrail was very very sparse....like a dime sized drop every 20 ft. We found the buck about 100 yards from the stand stone dead...from a 4 blade muzzy with the practice blades in it.....in his excitement he nocked his practice arrow!


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

CHILLEM2KILLEM said:


> I've been using Crimson Talon broadheads for about five years now, and recently switched to thier Hyper-Speed version after purchasing a crossbow. The spiral wound channel leaves "second to none" blood trails that even the least experienced tracker can follow. IMO, the best value on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> http://midatlanticarchery.com/


 your right about the crimson talons, we had a guy use the new trophy ridge expanding broadheads he shot twice at a bear and both times the broadhead opened before impact. he went back to his crimson talons and dropped the bear the first shot with them. watch out for the trophy ridge expanding broadheads.


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

B&B guide service said:


> your right about the crimson talons, we had a guy use the new trophy ridge expanding broadheads he shot twice at a bear and both times the broadhead opened before impact. he went back to his crimson talons and dropped the bear the first shot with them. watch out for the trophy ridge expanding broadheads.


I second the "stay away from trophy ridge expandables." I shot the same buck twice with a "meat seeker." That is the biggest piece of trash on archery earth. I will take thunderheads or muzzy for fixed blades and rage 2 blade for mechanicals. If it's not broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I`ve been shooting Crimson Talons for years . Shot the hyperspeed with some old blades and they fly like my field points . They are tough to pull from a target I shoot into layered foam . The blood trail from the 10 or so hits have been amazing . It amazes me when I see guys spend so much $$ on gear / bows and then shoot some discount broadhead on clearance. Sharp blades and shot placement will override even the lesser types.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

SpikeSlayer said:


> I'll stay with my 2 blade Rage broadheads
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


2nd that, I've been using them the past 3 seasons, shot 3 deer and a yote and all of them piled up within 40 yards. Last years buck piled up within 35 yards, blood everywhere.


----------



## bigb027 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have seen some rage 2 blade holes that are amazing.......on the otherhand the 3 blades are junk imo:coolgleam


----------



## Gurlhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

2 rages are amazing but you get three blades and,they dont open up everytime. Ive had success on the 2 blade.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gurlhunter said:


> 2 rages are amazing but you get three blades and,they dont open up everytime. Ive had success on the 2 blade.


I experienced this last year with the three blade. Many doubt that it failed to open but the proof was on the blades. 2 of them became interlocked with each other and witness marks were left. I will never shoot a 3 blade rage at a deer again.


----------



## TWHITTICO (Feb 9, 2009)

These are the best all around the most cutting area

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Rocket-Archery-Buckblaster-125gr-Broadheads/dp/B001SH7USO"]Amazon.com: Rocket Archery Buckblaster 125gr. Broadheads - 3Pk: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31FGasuQsML[/ame]


----------



## bigb027 (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't shoot those if they paid me to :tdo12:


----------



## TWHITTICO (Feb 9, 2009)

Why bigb027 ? I have not missed one yet with these, 6 point last year. 2 does the year before.4 point before that, must I go on


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

On the unrecovered deer it sounds like he hit some serious bone. Shoulder maybe? You said braodhead was bent and broken and the deer pulled it out indicating no pass through is why I ask. I had the same experience with a 3 blade muzzy awhile back when I took a quartering away shot and hit the shoulder. Deer ran up hill 50 yards, stopped, turned around and bit the arrow and pulled it out of his shoulder and continued on. If this is the same case for you the the reason you did not find blood or the deer is because he is still alive. No comment on the broadheads because I have no personal experience using them but I can tell you the deer I lost was not because of the muzzy it was because of the bad shot I made.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

TWHITTICO said:


> Why bigb027 ? I have not missed one yet with these, 6 point last year. 2 does the year before.4 point before that, must I go on


I've always wanted to see what kind in hole those things leave:yikes:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

snowhunter said:


> i seen a deer shot with the f15 and the was alot of blood i am going to start to shoot them. Maybe they shot them before hunting and never shapend them but the do grat damage and nasty blood trails


 Thats a good point. I did ask if the broad heads were shot before and they both said no. That's all the info i have. It does seem funny though that both deer were hit ( one i know for sure was a good double lung) and left no blood. Like i said i have never seen anything like it. I have always used good heads and they are always razor sharp.
Looking at the heads after each shot i cant help but think they are junk.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

I don't care what you shoot a deer with, if you double lung it there is going to be blood and quick death. I have never heard of a double lung shot animal that did not leave a blood trail.


----------



## saylor5291 (Nov 21, 2008)

My only issue has been with mevhanicals fired from a tree stand that open but don't pass through. The blood trail is non existent, but if the large blades are open inside the journey is sure to be short. It's finding with no blood trail. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

janddp said:


> I don't care what you shoot a deer with, if you double lung it there is going to be blood and quick death. I have never heard of a double lung shot animal that did not leave a blood trail.


 Didnt you read the beginning of this thread?


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

You didn't double lung it then!!!Maybe low, maybe high, but not both lungs. You can double lung a deer with a field tip and the force of the blood pressure with leave a trail.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Guy at work sold me some rage 3 blades. took a doe last year with them... broadhead did not open... found very very little blood... was lucky enough to watch the deer lay down and found her in general area next morning after lettin her lay all night.. will never ever use rage again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

